# Roof Clean



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

What is, in your opinion, the best product to use to clean the roof and also the best method of cleaning ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## bognormike

I use an ordinary car wash, and use a ladder / fixed platform at the side, and reach across with a long handed brush. On the old van I used to climb up on top, but always wary of too much weight on the roof.


----------



## dovtrams

A bucket of soapy water and a small boy!

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok

dovtrams said:


> A bucket of soapy water and a small boy!
> 
> Dave


HI.

+1

Ray


----------



## listerdiesel

Wait until it rains, then go over with a soft brush, no detergents needed normally.

Got to do mine before Barleylands show.

Peter


----------



## 1302

I like to use Muck off - its a bit pricey but makes light work of the job...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dovtrams said:


> A bucket of soapy water and a small boy!
> 
> Dave


Nah they don't get into the corners properly, but the tears rinse well.


----------



## caulkhead

I favour the following method:- One end of rope around wifes waist, the other end around the chimney stack. If wife is a bit of a wimp and insists on holding onto rope with both hands then you will have to stick the yard-brush into her mouth.

Caulkhead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You're just being silly now, it'd fall out every time she spoke, which I assume would be often and loud, you'd spend all your time picking the brush back up and popping it back in again, you need to re-think it, maybe the mistress, they usually are more up for odd requests, than wives.


----------



## Christine600

I actually think about driving the van up to the house then bring the hose upstairs and spray the roof gently with soapy water. 8O


----------



## Grizzly

Christine600 said:


> I actually think about driving the van up to the house then bring the hose upstairs and spray the roof gently with soapy water. 8O


I think that's a bright idea and would work. More warm days coming up later this week...

There's a huge niche market waiting for someone to set up a motorhome self-clean facility in their town. Some time back we suggested to the 2 clubs that this would be something that members would appreciate but it came to nothing.

Having had damp problems not long after we took our van to the local hand car washers we're a bit leary of having it done that way again so your idea appeals.

G


----------



## NormanB

My main problem on the roof is green algae. I spray with Wetn'Forget and the rain cleans the algae off over time and hasn't returned, so far.


----------



## delawaredandy

I think barryd had a similar problem earlier in the year and he just used a Rotavator and weed killer in the end, job done. :lol: 

M


----------



## GMLS

Having done ours for the first time only yesterday, I used the following approach;

Bucket of warm water with 2 capfuls of Fenwicks and a sponge
Having accessed the roof at the back started from the front and worked backwards doing one half then the other half drying off with a combination of an old towel and leather. 8m long roof took about and hour and 3 bucket changes. Fenwicks goes a long way so a capful would work unless really soiled.

With our previous M/H I drenched the whole roof with a hose but this approach was cleaner and safer as less slippery!

Enjoy!


----------



## blongs

I clean the roof on ours once a year usually in spring. I use the same fenwicks caravan cleaner as the rest of the van and have a trigger bottle of concentrate/black streak remover.

I have a ladder on the back so use this for access and can pretty much get 10 litres of water in a bucket up and over my head onto the top.

The hosepipe is hooked onto the roof rack from the side before getting up onto the roof.

I am usually in old t-shirt, swimming shorts and old trainers.

I spray some of the concentrate on the more dirty areas.

Manual brush and sponge for cleaning and hosing, I usually work from the back forwards to be just behind the main rooflight.

For working more forward of the roof light one of those extendable brushes is used.

As I am in swimming shorts it doesn't matter about sitting on the wet roof and working close to myself, it's only once a year.

I also try to do some parts of the overcab from the front on a ladder and the side from a ladder too.

There are always bits I miss though and can see from the bedroom windows in the house but it doesn't bother me that much.

There was a photo on the CI club the other day, hopefully this will work










Ben


----------



## Jeannette

I use a Karcher 'Spinner' its a round head that has a spinning arm inside and creates a cushion of water. They are used for cleaning flat surfaces like decks and patios. Karcher Universal Cleaner in the soap box and it comes up like new. I also use the same thing on the sides.


----------



## barryd

Its that time again so I am resurrecting this thread to see if there are any more ideas for cleaning the dreaded roof.

I have just been out and done a third of ours. It is just simply horrendous. It must be where its parked or something as it is just completely green. I used some caravan cleaner from Aldi but it was all gone by the time I had done the back half.

May well try some of the recomended products on here but there must be a way to prevent this from happening all the time. My knackered knees now are even more knackered. 

Anyone else got any new revolutionary products to recommend?

I was wondering about a cover so may start a new thread about that.


----------



## GEMMY

barryd said:


> I was wondering about a cover so may start a new thread about that.


I've replied on your new thread Barry

tony:smile2:


----------



## 747

Aldi have some more Caravan cleaner on sale about now Barry. Buy a few bottles (I do), they also have Black Streak remover as well. Both cheap as chips.


----------



## 747

Just checked Barry, Aldi have them on offer from Thursday 26th March.


We need a longer edit window on here. :frown2:


----------



## barryd

Thanks

IT was the Aldi one I just finished. It was ok but not brilliant. Problem was it was a small bottle (just a litre I think) so it sounds cheap but it only did half a roof. I need an industrial size tank of the stuff or something thats magic.

Here look!

Before and after. I only did it last year.

No idea how I am going to do the front bit


----------



## 96299

The really simple answer guys is...to clean your roof's more often, like half a dozen times a year:wink2: Then practically anything will keep it clean.

Steve


----------



## GEMMY

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=22005&ar=7

Thursday

tony


----------



## dghr272

Barry,

Forget the cleaning, plant seed potatoes and then sell them on your travels for a revenue stream to cover your repair bills. 

Terry


----------



## barryd

Chigman said:


> The really simple answer guys is...to clean your roof's more often, like half a dozen times a year:wink2: Then practically anything will keep it clean.
> 
> Steve


Nobody likes a smart Aris! :grin2:

I might try some of that Muc Off stuff.

You can get a litre spray here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muc-Off-C...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4626e2de2d

And a 5 litre container here. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Muc-Off-707A-Muc-Off-Caravan/dp/B001SQ1CH0

If its as good as people say it is and the spray works I could just top it up with the 5 litre container.

I reckon it cannot be as easy as they say though, not on the state of that roof. My arms and wrists are still aching now with the Aldi stuff and its nowhere near as good as I would like it.

Think Ill get it spotless then put a cover on.


----------



## 747

The problem lies with your parking place Barry. The roof will not get much (if any) Sun on it. That is why the algae builds up so quickly. A cover may not help at all. It is not as big a problem for the rest of us.


----------



## Brock

With a degree of bribery, my son will use snowfoam on the van, including the roof. He is aware of the need to be very careful with the jet lance. He used the lowest setting which is like a watering can.

If he's not willing, I use a ladder placed around the van, and lean over the roof using a caravan cleaner and a long brush. Takes a few hours and getting up and down makes my legs ache. I've very little on the roof and do it at least twice a year, of which one is a decent job!

A good application of Autoglym products should get most areas clean with elbow grease and keep them clean in the future. Caravan wash, super resin polish, extra gloss protection are the three products recommended by Autoglym. Did mine last year since then, all the dirt just washes off.


----------



## Kaytutt

Has anyone ever used soda crystals for cleaning their roof? its marvelous stuff and dirt cheap, I used it to clean our decking last year, I diluted according to instructions and then used a mop to soak the decking with the soda solution and left it to soak for 20 minutes then hosed down and it did a really good job

Sugar soap is another option but its dearer than soda crystals


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> The problem lies with your parking place Barry. The roof will not get much (if any) Sun on it. That is why the algae builds up so quickly. A cover may not help at all. It is not as big a problem for the rest of us.


Do you reckon? Could explain why its always worse than anyone else's. You may be right about the cover as its all green under the solar panel. No idea how to get that clean but as long as it wont do any harm Ill just leave it under there.



Brock said:


> A good application of Autoglym products should get most areas clean with elbow grease and keep them clean in the future. Caravan wash, super resin polish, extra gloss protection are the three products recommended by Autoglym. Did mine last year since then, all the dirt just washes off.


Thanks. Will look that up. It would be useful to clean it with something or protect it so it doesn't keep happening



Kaytutt said:


> Has anyone ever used soda crystals for cleaning their roof? its marvelous stuff and dirt cheap, I used it to clean our decking last year, I diluted according to instructions and then used a mop to soak the decking with the soda solution and left it to soak for 20 minutes then hosed down and it did a really good job
> 
> Sugar soap is another option but its dearer than soda crystals


Are you sure this is not just Welsh Witchcraft? Soda Crystals huh? Cheap you say? Will get some tomorrow then.


----------



## mgdavid

barryd said:


> .......
> Are you sure this is not just Welsh Witchcraft? Soda Crystals huh? Cheap you say? Will get some tomorrow then.


A 'Yes' for soda; back in the sixties I clearly remember my father washing down paintwork with soda solution before repainting. It was called Washing Soda and was ICI-branded, came in a blue box. Worked a treat.

Barry - were you thinking of a full cover, and did you start another thread somewhere? (cannot see one). I'm in the same boat - have to park under trees and it gets a lot of resin and fallout and bird crap on it. Have done a bit of research on covers but would like to share thoughts and find some more past experiences maybe?


----------



## Brock

Can the engineers on this forum blend their skills with Barry's IT knowledge and build a roof cleaning robot for us all? Now that would be worth being a premium subscriber.

Failing that, a MHF Cleaning rally where everyone has a go at falling off ladders whilst drinking beer and being serenaded.

Somehow I'm still struggling to get rid of a picture of someone stood on the roof dressed as Snow White and directing Barry's friends, the crows, to do the cleaning. Surely someone in the motorhome band can whistle why they work so it shouldn't be difficult to organise.


----------



## barryd

mgdavid said:


> A 'Yes' for soda; back in the sixties I clearly remember my father washing down paintwork with soda solution before repainting. It was called Washing Soda and was ICI-branded, came in a blue box. Worked a treat.
> 
> Barry - were you thinking of a full cover, and did you start another thread somewhere? (cannot see one). I'm in the same boat - have to park under trees and it gets a lot of resin and fallout and bird crap on it. Have done a bit of research on covers but would like to share thoughts and find some more past experiences maybe?


Yes I did start a thread about covers here but was put off by 747's comments and something else I didn't consider was that it would block out the solar panel that keeps the battery topped up and when I can get around to it and install a battery master the cab battery as well.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/185-bodywork-trim/132769-motorhome-roof-cover.html



Brock said:


> Can the engineers on this forum blend their skills with Barry's IT knowledge and build a roof cleaning robot for us all? Now that would be worth being a premium subscriber.
> 
> Failing that, a MHF Cleaning rally where everyone has a go at falling off ladders whilst drinking beer and being serenaded.
> 
> Somehow I'm still struggling to get rid of a picture of someone stood on the roof dressed as Snow White and directing Barry's friends, the crows, to do the cleaning. Surely someone in the motorhome band can whistle why they work so it shouldn't be difficult to organise.


A roof cleaning robot sounds good and I like the rally idea. I would be happy to do the serenading while someone else cleans the bloody roof. It would certainly help them get a move on. 

I ended up ignoring everyones advice and buying an industrial 5 litre container of Traffic Film Remover from Smith and Allen in Darlington today (£10) but its now all pointless as following that I had a surgeon stick a bloody great needle in my knee cap and now I cant walk let alone crawl on the roof. :frown2:


----------



## mgdavid

barryd said:


> Yes I did start a thread about covers here but was put off by 747's comments and something else I didn't consider was that it would block out the solar panel that keeps the battery topped up and when I can get around to it and install a battery master the cab battery as well.
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/185-bodywork-trim/132769-motorhome-roof-cover.html
> A roof cleaning robot sounds good and I like the rally idea. I would be happy to do the serenading while someone else cleans the bloody roof. It would certainly help them get a move on.
> 
> I ended up ignoring everyones advice and buying an industrial 5 litre container of Traffic Film Remover from Smith and Allen in Darlington today (£10) but its now all pointless as following that I had a surgeon stick a bloody great needle in my knee cap and now I cant walk let alone crawl on the roof. :frown2:


Thanks, I need to do more asking around on full covers. I see there are loads of suppliers selling them at around £100 to £200 mark, but just two companies who manufacture and sell at over £400. I'm hoping the expensive ones are multi-layer using technical fabrics, soft on the inside and breathable waterproof on the outer (like Goretex f'or instance).
You might think that at that price they'd put a lot of info on their websites but no, just marketing puffery as usual!

Hope the knee recovers fast...


----------



## NormanB

My Laika roof got really green after 6 years and after getting sick of restoring it with Autoglym, sprayed it in 10 minutes with Wetn'Forget using a garden sprayer. 

Over the next 3 months, the rain washed all the dead green stuff off. Self cleaning! It was very effective but expensive. I later used Patio Magic and achieved the same results with minimal work.

Norman


----------



## Kaytutt

barryd said:


> Are you sure this is not just Welsh Witchcraft? Soda Crystals huh? Cheap you say? Will get some tomorrow then.


Cheeky whippersnapper! try it before complaining, its a quid a bag


----------



## bellabee

NormanB said:


> My Laika roof got really green after 6 years and after getting sick of restoring it with Autoglym, sprayed it in 10 minutes with Wetn'Forget using a garden sprayer.
> 
> Over the next 3 months, the rain washed all the dead green stuff off. Self cleaning! It was very effective but expensive. I later used Patio Magic and achieved the same results with minimal work.
> 
> Norman


Have been reading about Wet n'Forget, and after both of us spending most of last weekend getting the green stuff off the van roof, was wondering whether this might be the way to go. Just worried that it might damage the finish of the paintwork. Does anyone have any long-tem experience of using it?


----------



## NormanB

It had no adverse effects on our Laika roof after 2 years of Wet'nForget/Patio Magic treatment and it remained very clean! 

Norman


----------



## barryd

NormanB said:


> It had no adverse effects on our Laika roof after 2 years of Wet'nForget/Patio Magic treatment and it remained very clean!
> Norman


This stuff? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Patio-Litres-Liquid-Concentrate-Killer/dp/B001VEJCMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427323006&sr=8-1&keywords=patio+magic

So once I have the roof clean just spray it with this stuff and it will stay clean?

Presume you need a sprayer. Its not that expensive really though if it works.


----------



## 747

Another alternative Barry is to use White Vinegar mixed 50/50 with water. You will need to wear gloves because it stings like hell if you have any cuts or scratches on your hands. Use a cloth to apply it. >


I have got rid of algae with it in the past but only for smaller areas, not a whole roof. Perhaps Michelle can get a small bottle from the Supermarket and you can try a small test area. The algae never came back but there again, I live in civilisation, not Teesdale. :grin2:


----------



## powerplus

hi like the idea christeen

you could even be green and use the bath water pumped with a fish pond pump

barry


----------



## NormanB

Yes, the Amazon page shows the correct stuff. I used a cheap garden sprayer and finished the job in 15 minutes. Apparently, the chemicals kill the algae which then are sloughed off by the action of the rain.


If your van's already clean it ought to prevent it going green again.


----------



## ob1

I can't believe some of the concoctions suggested here. As someone else said the answer is little and often and then you only need plain old water. I use one pick up of plain water on a Yankee mop every other month and it takes about ten minutes maximum and stays pristine.


----------



## 747

ob1 said:


> I can't believe some of the concoctions suggested here. As someone else said the answer is little and often and then you only need plain old water. I use one pick up of plain water on a Yankee mop every other month and it takes about ten minutes maximum and stays pristine.


Ahh, the benefit of being healthy. :smile2:

Barry is currently undergoing very painful treatment on his knee joints at the moment, so your option is not available to him. Unless you want to pop up and help him out. :wink2:


----------



## ob1

747 said:


> Ahh, the benefit of being healthy. :smile2:
> 
> Barry is currently undergoing very painful treatment on his knee joints at the moment, so your option is not available to him. Unless you want to pop up and help him out. :wink2:[/
> 
> I was talking in general terms and the original poster was DJM. :smile2:


----------



## barryd

I can assure you that muck is not coming off with just water!


----------



## pneumatician

I use whatever Val has purchased for me to do the washing up etc. Mr Muscle, Civit Bang or whatever else takes her fancy.


----------



## ob1

barryd said:


> I can assure you that muck is not coming off with just water!


No, but again it wouldn't get like that in the first place if it was done little and often! I reckon you need oven cleaner Barryd.:kiss:


----------

